# Bolt vs Bolt+



## MJedi (Jun 17, 2002)

Hello all,

Since Comcast upgraded to MPEG-4 in my area, my Series 3 OLED is now obsolete. I'm looking at replacing it with the Bolt. I'm wondering if there are any technical differences between the Bolt and the Bolt+. I already know about the tuner differences (4 vs. 6), hard drive size (1TB vs 3TB) and the color. Are there other differences? Is the Bolt+ better? I'm only going to use it with Comcast CableCARD, so OTA doesn't matter to me.

Best Buy is selling the Bolt 1TB for $249 this week, so I would like to take advantage of this sale. But if the Bolt+ has other advantages, then I'll go for that.

Thanks.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

You have listed the difference (number of cable tuners, hard drive space, ability to do OTA or not, and color). The software, and other hardware are the same.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

You've got it right, but this is what TiVo Spec's says...
TiVo BOLT+ | Replace your Cable Box DVR with a Unified Entertainment System


----------



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

To be honest, I'd just get the Bolt+. You'll be crying for more HDD space and maybe even attempting to upgrade the HDD. If that's the way you're thinking, don't try it.

So there's concrete information that the software IS the same? It's still 32-bit based and not 64-bit based, correct?


----------

